# Found Maxima DIY website!!!!



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

Have a look here: www.motorvate.ca

This site explains and shows you (with many, many) pics how to:
-do your front brakes
-change your knock sensor
-clean your throttle body
-has a cutaway of a Nissan oil and gas filter
-has cool burn out video
-Y-pipe dyno results before and after with VIDEO!

All is free, no pop ups, no advertising.

Check it out: www.motorvate.ca


----------



## Bill Conner (Aug 19, 2002)

Cool web site. Thanks for sharing.


----------

